# Canon Closing Offices -COVID-19



## unfocused (Apr 6, 2020)

I see some news reports this morning that Canon has announced they will be temporarily closing their Tokyo headquarters as well as some other locations due to COVID-19.

I'm guessing that employees will be working from home and they are not closing manufacturing facilities, but I do wonder how this can not affect release schedules, especially since we have seen a delay in 1Dx III shipments and it sounds like they will be concentrating on their medical division for the time being -- as they should.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2020)

Its just a matter of time before manufacturing closes.

Japan has been resisting doing the things seen in the rest of the world, and Toyko has reached a explosive stage. They are counting on wishes to stop it, but in a crowded city, thats not going to help. Once the numbers got to the thousands, the progression is almost lightning fast.



Japan opts for emergency but ‘no lockdown’ — keeping its eye on the economy


----------

